
On Learning to Think: Algorithmic Information Theory - albertzeyer
http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.09249
======
sevensor
Neural networks are obviously the hot thing in AI right now. From my
perspective as an outsider, this paper has a _great_ lit review.

~~~
tlarkworthy
And author

~~~
skosuri
Just looked up the author and found this:
[http://www.aaaivideos.org/2013/06_task_relevant_roadmaps/](http://www.aaaivideos.org/2013/06_task_relevant_roadmaps/)

The eyes are so creepy.

